# Texas Holey Rock holes...do they get larger???



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

Was wondering if and how long it takes for small holes to become larger in a tank with excellent circulation? Almost 2000 gph in a 75 gallon. Thanks

I figure some one else must of had rocks for years and I'm new to it.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I doubt they will get any larger. :lol:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Just a guess but I would imagine many many decades if not centuries.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

If you think of the rocks age as being in the millions of years, you will never see any change in the hole size. When we are told holey rock will buffer the water, it seems to ignore the facts. That rock has been out in the rain and weather for millions of years and it just isn't going to dissolve in our lifetime! If you think of how many headstones, monuments, and buildings, are made of limestone, you kind of get the idea!


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

Easy enoufh, thanks


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

If you look at the wear acid rain caused on statues in Europe, you will notice that limestone can decay surprisingly quickly given the right pH. However, if limestone is in a small, fixed amount of water, very little of it needs to dissolve to bring up the pH and stop the decay. That's called buffering, and I agree, you won't see the effects of it change the hole-size in your lifetime.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

fmueller said:


> If you look at the wear acid rain caused on statues in Europe, you will notice that limestone can decay surprisingly quickly given the right pH. However, if limestone is in a small, fixed amount of water, very little of it needs to dissolve to bring up the pH and stop the decay. That's called buffering, and I agree, you won't see the effects of it change the hole-size in your lifetime.


A drill with a large bit might do the job though... :lol:


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

fmueller said:


> If you look at the wear acid rain caused on statues in Europe, you will notice that limestone can decay surprisingly quickly given the right pH.


Maybe the sculptor was just into really ugly models. :lol:


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

If you feed them enough spirulina, they will grow :thumb: I've tried it!


----------

